# They're Home! Pics!



## CAfilly (Jun 27, 2012)

Got my boys home yesterday. I'm in love!









Mmm bottles.




































They made it to the top of the ramp last night and layed there for hours. This morning, they are trying to figure out how they got up there :greengrin:

I *think* their names are Spanky & Petey (from Little Rascals). We went through every "male duo" names possible, and those are the ones that are sticking. We will see!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

they are very! cute!!! Congrats on having them home. I like the names!

Welcome to the world of goat owning


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats!! They are so cute!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

:stars: They are cute little guys! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute!!! Oh, you're going to have a blast !!! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! Looks like they really like the ramp!

Have fun with your boys!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Really, really cute!!!


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats! Beautiful boys


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

They are Cute, cute cute! :greengrin: 

They look very happy at their new home. :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

they are sooooo cute!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

:clap: Soo adorable, Love their colors :clap:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

They are adorable. 
Welcome home, boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute... :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the super cute kids  :thumbup:


----------

